# Moisturiser after Glycolic peel



## vicky1804 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi

Im looking to buy glycolic acid for a peel, iv already checked out everything about this

Do i need a specific moisturiser for after? or can i use my normal one with sunscreen?

Is it ok to wash my face with my usual soap before? It from the brand Simple.

Can i also use witch hazel as a toner in between treatments?

Many Thanks

Vicky


----------



## Andi (Mar 28, 2011)

For nighttime, use a very basic gentle, non-fragrant moisturizer (Cetaphil &amp; CeraVe are good examples, La Roche Posay has some very mild non-irritating moisturizers as well). For the day, use a sunscreen with an SPF of at least 30 after your peel.

Do you mean youÂ´re using an actual soap to wash your face? I think a gentle liquid cleanser (again, Cetaphil, CeraVe, one of the gentle formulas from Olay, Neutrogena, Clean &amp; Clear) would be a much better option.

In terms of toner, I have heard witch hazel is potentially irritating/drying (canÂ´t remember which one lol). But if you donÂ´t have any problems before you can use it after the peel...just give your skin a couple of dayÂ´s rest before using the toner. Just wash &amp; moisturize and you should be good!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 28, 2011)

Just to add to Andi's great advice;

When you add the glycolic peel to your skin care, you might want to not use a toner.

This might only irritate your skin.

I've also heard that witch hazel is quite drying.

Toners are ok for people with oily skin.

If you had oily skin, BHA might be better than AHA (glycolic acid).


----------



## Coyieworld (Mar 29, 2011)

I would try use the Johnson and Johnson Gentle Moisturizer. At night simply apply vitamin E and C serums. They are hydrating and very beneficial for your "new" skin. Remember during the day, use SPF 30 or above, glycolic acid is kinda strong, so be careful. lumens has a moisturizing toner without alcohol. You van give that a shot. Its about $11.


----------



## vicky1804 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone,

I do have oily skin but had Glycolic facial done at my sale once a month for 4 months and i really liked the results but as im not working i dont have the money to do this anymore.

Skin care can be so confusing sometimes. I dont have a problem with my skin during the summer when its had some sun its really nice but atm it looks ick


----------



## Andi (Mar 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *vicky1804* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> 
> ...


 you can always try an at-home peel in a low concentration if youÂ´re comfortable with that. Since you already had professional peels you know your skin tolerates them. Or, a 10% glyocolic acid leave on product (Alpha Hydrox from Walgreens or online, they have the correct pH at a great price) would be a good maintenance option.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with Andi and Carolyn on using Cetaphil and no toner.

I did talk to an esthetician who said that a serum should be enough after a peel too, tho.


----------

